# CRYPTOCORYNE CORDATA VAR Roasernvig ?



## Rupey (Jun 3, 2004)

HI All,

I have three of these plants growing in my 75 gl tank. Started with two and one new plant in the last 6 months.
It isn't doing as well as it should be. The new leaves that come out only grow until they're 5-6" tall and have no pink veining at all. I have had only two leaves per plant before the third comes in and then the oldest one will melt away. Anything I can do to make this plant look like it should? Here's my setup:

75 gallon tank
4 x 54 watt T5 with TeK reflectors
SMS substrate about 2 years old
EI water column dosing

My water is hard, GH18 KH11, would this be the reason? Everything else is doing great. Crypt balansae, wendetti, wendetti "green ghecko", downoi, HM, stargrass, anubias peteite all are growing great.

Any ideas?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Id try a root tab under them. I was told crypts do this when there is a deficiency, they consume their older leaves for nutrients.


----------



## xximanoobxx (Sep 7, 2009)

From what i've heard, the veins show when you have a lower light level. Since you have T5 4x54,, that's considered high light.


----------

